# More brick.



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Down by the river to pull out some old embossed brick. 2 are defects. I got 5 different ones. Hope you like. The Shultz is already sold! Washburn is I think the most valuable one.








						washburn bricks  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for washburn bricks at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector

I recently found some more old hand made bricks, I love the squished in a mold look. I will post in the morning as well. I can't believe you were able to find 5 different ones that are so awesome looking !!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Thanks, the river is paved with them basically. Mostly all defects! I found these hand made bricks. Do not know the age but they are very cool looking so I grabbed 3. Here is a picture.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector

These ones are Rockmart bricks. Dug these up two weeks ago from a home around the 1900 to 1920 range.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Sarasota941 said:


> These ones are Rockmart bricks. Dug these up two weeks ago from a home around the 1900 to 1920 range.


Oh-yeah! They look like the defects i find in the Hudson. They are purple inside the orange brick. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Sarasota941 said:


> These ones are Rockmart bricks. Dug these up two weeks ago from a home around the 1900 to 1920 range.


Went down to a spot on the Hudson to get brick today. Found some okay ones. One has a hand print in it. All defects.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Here is a better one of the hand. I don't know why the other one looked it sticks out of the brick. The hand print is in the brick 1/4".
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## J.R. Collector

So many things to say about those pictures Robby. First thing: those Desert roses and Christmas catus plants are nice. Man look at all that area to scratch around and dig up. Lots of debri for sure! I would be there everyday. I wonder who's finger prints those are and what job he was doing , he or she is no matter what still around as long as those finger marks on the brick never get destroyed.  Pretty cool.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Sarasota941 said:


> So many things to say about those pictures Robby. First thing: those Desert roses and Christmas catus plants are nice. Man look at all that area to scratch around and dig up. Lots of debri for sure! I would be there everyday. I wonder who's finger prints those are and what job he was doing , he or she is no matter what still around as long as those finger marks on the brick never get destroyed.  Pretty cool.


No doubt. They are smaller than mine. I tried to fit my hand in the print. It doesn't. Made me think child labor?
I have 6 desert roses. This was the first one. The other 5 are thai hybrids. My plants said, "Thanks for noticing us".
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Cool.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Down by the river to pull out some old embossed brick. 2 are defects. I got 5 different ones. Hope you like. The Shultz is already sold! Washburn is I think the most valuable one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washburn bricks  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for washburn bricks at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I Don't Know Much About Bricks But IEnjoy Finding Any Thing I Like If I Am Out hunting .Good Find  Grace Abounds


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

GRACE ABOUND said:


> I Don't Know Much About Bricks But IEnjoy Finding Any Thing I Like If I Am Out hunting .Good Find  Grace Abounds


The river is loaded with brick defects.. each area has a different ones. More brick then you can shake a stick at. Your tripping over them literally. My cat has cabin fever. It's what I call it. He gets stressed out when he can't go out. He gets these scabs on his tail. He flicks his tail and attacks it. They disappear come spring. I thought it was allergies, but it's all stress. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The river is loaded with brick defects.. each area has a different ones. More brick then you can shake a stick at. Your tripping over them literally. My cat has cabin fever. It's what I call it. He gets stressed out when he can't go out. He gets these scabs on his tail. He flicks his tail and attacks it. They disappear come spring. I thought it was allergies, but it's all stress.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.FFFFFF


Thanks Rob For The Information On The Bricks And Your Buddy .There Is So Much People Can Learn From The 
 Pets. I Am Glad I Don't Have A Tail To Pull around  All Day. He might feel the same way .I Never Knew People Collected Bricks . Thanks For letting me in. Have A Nice Day Rob.  Grace Abounds.


----------



## brent little

Pretty cool stuff. We renovated a bakery in Goderich Ontario that was built in 1834. All the brick timber was hand make. The bricks we found some had initials on them.Some had dates.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

brent little said:


> Pretty cool stuff. We renovated a bakery in Goderich Ontario that was built in 1834. All the brick timber was hand make. The bricks we found some had initials on them.Some had dates.


That's like the bakery 2 doors down from me. It has been there since the 1800's. They had the big wooden walk in fridge.  I got a bunch of the glass doorknobs. I even made a cane.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

When I was down by the river there was  one spot that had the bright orange brick with the purple insides. They were very cool. They expanded the marina next to the area and changed it from public to private. I have no way to access that portion of the river from the south. I may head north and come back down along the river but if I hit any private property I will be at a dead end. The river has no shore at this point. Just rock cliff to deep water. I could get there with a kayak but I don't have one. Oh well.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That's like the bakery 2 doors down from me. It has been there since the 1800's. They had the big wooden walk in fridge.  I got a bunch of the glass doorknobs. I even made a cane.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Very nice Cane .I Hope You Never Need One To WalkWith.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

GRACE ABOUND said:


> Very nice Cane .I Hope You Never Need One To WalkWith.


I hope not. My dad is in his 90's and doesn't need any assistance.  I have a hard time keeping up with him. He sure is quick being elderly and all. Thank you for the cane compliment. I posted a bunch of wood carvings and a walking stick I carved if your interested. All of the pictures in the thread are my carvings. Hope you like.
ROBBYBOBBY64.




__





						Walking staff
					

I made walking staff out of hard wood maple(like butcherblock wood) and walnut. I worked the shaft with a pattern for grip. It is well oiled and bees waxed. I finished off the bottom with an alpine spike. Kind of like an irish fighting stick. Great for the loose dirt on the hills in the creeks...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Here is a spot on the Hudson with a brick beach. I know there are better spots but they aren't open till may. It is a brick park I believe. I have seen pictures. I will post pictures when I do go. Also a picture of a dump in the woods. Loads of oyster shell all over the place. Don't see too much glass so. I will have to check it out another day.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jmiskill

Wow pretty cool.. being  a brick layer I find this pretty awesome nice find!


----------



## EdsFinds

HA! Funny! Seems you and I have similar interests in collecting! I search the old Atlantic Brick Manufacturing plant, and I find both bottles and embossed bricks there! Funny thing is, there are more bottles than embossed bricks these days since everyone has picked through the site and grabbed all the embossed bricks. It's still a treasure hunt and a good way to pass the day outdoors trying to find the occasional one. I took one of them, painted the wording, and keep it in my house to preserve it. Here is a picture of the one I keep in the house.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Jmiskill said:


> Wow pretty cool.. being  a brick layer I find this pretty awesome nice find!


There is a brick museum that is seasonally not open now. Amazing the amount of brick left.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len

Hi ROBBYBOBBY,

That #7 brick looks like the hurler might have been wearing a glove. Fingers width, etc. looks a little uniform. Still a great find. One that will be quickly sold if you ever tire of it and the local historical society says no. --Keep up your great work and stay well.

CT Len


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Interesting fact about I.B.C.A.- International Brick Collectors Association is that they do not buy or sell brick. They're not allowed to exchange money for brick they want, they simply trade for it! Bricks are to be found or traded for only. The reason, Collectors of most artifacts often find their particular hobby turns expensive when items become rare and that's when most people drop out. I.B.C.A. hopes this never happens to brick collecting. Wow what a concept. Diehard collectors only and not ones just trying to cash in! I totally commend them. Think this could work for bottle collecting? Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe

brent little said:


> Pretty cool stuff. We renovated a bakery in Goderich Ontario that was built in 1834. All the brick timber was hand make. The bricks we found some had initials on them.Some had dates.


Cool!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Unfortunately they are not the only brick collectors club out there. Others do buy and sell. I'm interested to see how this works out for the I.B.C.A. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

EdsFinds said:


> HA! Funny! Seems you and I have similar interests in collecting! I search the old Atlantic Brick Manufacturing plant, and I find both bottles and embossed bricks there! Funny thing is, there are more bottles than embossed bricks these days since everyone has picked through the site and grabbed all the embossed bricks. It's still a treasure hunt and a good way to pass the day outdoors trying to find the occasional one. I took one of them, painted the wording, and keep it in my house to preserve it. Here is a picture of the one I keep in the house.


That's a great one. Your down in South N.J.? I'm from the northern part. I seem to be hot for the messed up defects. This is one I got cleaned up today. It looks like it is melting. Slag pouring down the face off the top. They have blue clay where I go and I will post a picture of one tomorrow. It is a rare one to find!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Interesting fact about I.B.C.A.- International Brick Collectors Association is that they do not buy or sell brick. They're not allowed to exchange money for brick they want, they simply trade for it! Bricks are to be found or traded for only. The reason, Collectors of most artifacts often find their particular hobby turns expensive when items become rare and that's when most people drop out. I.B.C.A. hopes this never happens to brick collecting. Wow what a concept. Diehard collectors only and not ones just trying to cash in! I totally commend them. Think this could work for bottle collecting? Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I have a funny story about bricks when I was 10 years old I started working my dad was a bricklayer by the time I was 12 years old I was laying brick when I was younger my dad always would say need more brick so as. I got older I learn how to lay brick block and stone well when I became 38 years old I became an Union ironworker and still do brickwork on the side so I did a lot of flip flop iron work when it's booming and brick work when the ironwork isn't booming neither one is easy job be honest I don't know how much longer I can do this bull work but I've heard from a lot of people in construction toughest meanest people in construction are Ironworkers and bricklayers imagine that and my hobby became digging antique bottles out of brickline privies that go crazy deep I've dug few up to 35 feet what's so funny I'll be 55 years old this year how much longer can I do this stuff can anyone answer me that


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Nickneff said:


> I have a funny story about bricks when I was 10 years old I started working my dad was a bricklayer by the time I was 12 years old I was laying brick when I was younger my dad always would say need more brick so as. I got older I learn how to lay brick block and stone well when I became 38 years old I became an Union ironworker and still do brickwork on the side so I did a lot of flip flop iron work when it's booming and brick work when the ironwork isn't booming neither one is easy job be honest I don't know how much longer I can do this bull work but I've heard from a lot of people in construction toughest meanest people in construction are Ironworkers and bricklayers imagine that and my hobby became digging antique bottles out of brickline privies that go crazy deep I've dug few up to 35 feet what's so funny I'll be 55 years old this year how much longer can I do this stuff can anyone answer me that


I turn 58 this year and I feel like I'm 25. I don't plan on ever dying!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Here is the blue clay brick I promised. It is a blue stone color. Pictures just don't do it justice. They once drilled down into the clay to see how much there was and to determine if brick making was feasible  in the Hudson River Valley. They stopped at 100 feet down and still did not get through the clay layer! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Down by the river to pull out some old embossed brick. 2 are defects. I got 5 different ones. Hope you like. The Shultz is already sold! Washburn is I think the most valuable one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washburn bricks  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for washburn bricks at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 here you go boys these are my favorite kind of brick they are called advertising bricks they are by far the most valuable and the coolest above all brick. and I know about brick I've been a brick mason for 40 years


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Nickneff said:


> here you go boys these are my favorite kind of brick they are called advertising bricks they are by far the most valuable and the coolest above all brick. and I know about brick I've been a brick mason for 40 years


Election brick? Hell of a way to cast your ballot! LOL!  I been doing tile for almost the same amount of time, 37 years now.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff

Nickneff said:


> here you go boys these are my favorite kind of brick they are called advertising bricks they are by far the most valuable and the coolest above all brick. and I know about brick I've been a brick mason for 40 years


And you guys ready hold on to your hats if that brick was whole it would be worth around $600 wow I couldn't repair that break to make it whole but that would take the originality out of it but I could repair it I do a lot of Chimney work and when I can't get bricks the match due to they don't make them anymore I make the brick tenet it to the right color when I get finished my customers can't even tell which brick I repaired. but you'd be that good to if you've been doing it for 40 years like me have a good day guys Happy Hunting


----------



## Cola-Coca

I live in Canton Ohio. Alot of streets here are still paved with bricks.



Lots of these small collectible bricks around.



I found this brick searching around a collapsed building. 1893 Worlds Fair


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Nothing short of awesomely spectacular, every one! Lot of baby bricks? I never find anything as cool as that. Thanks for the mind blowing.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960

I have found bricks before, didn't think people would want them just through them back. I dig a burn dump anyone collect lumps of coal kidding was thinking about taking some home to barbecue with


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Mailman1960 said:


> I have found bricks before, didn't think people would want them just through them back. I dig a burn dump anyone collect lumps of coal kidding was thinking about taking some home to barbecue with


Never know what's in the coal could be toxic crap.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Mailman1960

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Never know what's in the coal could be toxic crap.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## J.R. Collector

Found 1 and half bricks today. Damn you Robby, this damn post got me looking even harder again.


----------



## EdsFinds

In response to your question. Yes! I'm from South Jersey, and the brick I showed you is from our local Brick Mfr. Plant that closed down in the 40s. Today, most of it has recently been turned into Dr's offices, but the other half is an overgrown wooded lot, still full of bricks from the plant. Funny that you said you are interested in the "defects," as there are tons of half-melted bricks laying around in mounds after they dozed the buildings. There are even what I call "experimental" prototypes, or odd-shaped ones of all kinds laying around. There are also tons of other artifacts laying around buried under mounds or just laying around. Bottles too! I'm only interested in actual historical relics of the plant, bottles, or the bricks that still bear the plant's name and are in "whole" condition (rare). But, should you want to see some examples of what is there, let me know. I'll snap a few pics of them and we can go from there. I just saw some that looked like they were meteorites, or volcanic rock!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Sarasota941 said:


> Found 1 and half bricks today. Damn you Robby, this damn post got me looking even harder again.


Sorry, but that's an awsome one! Looks like a pressed fire brick. Its full sized right. It looks it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

EdsFinds said:


> In response to your question. Yes! I'm from South Jersey, and the brick I showed you is from our local Brick Mfr. Plant that closed down in the 40s. Today, most of it has recently been turned into Dr's offices, but the other half is an overgrown wooded lot, still full of bricks from the plant. Funny that you said you are interested in the "defects," as there are tons of half-melted bricks laying around in mounds after they dozed the buildings. There are even what I call "experimental" prototypes, or odd-shaped ones of all kinds laying around. There are also tons of other artifacts laying around buried under mounds or just laying around. Bottles too! I'm only interested in actual historical relics of the plant, bottles, or the bricks that still bear the plant's name and are in "whole" condition (rare). But, should you want to see some examples of what is there, let me know. I'll snap a few pics of them and we can go from there. I just saw some that looked like they were meteorites, or volcanic rock!


I think some would love some pictures. Even if you don't collect them. I agree with you. I just like the rejects. Some do have the company name if you look closely. Here is a little pile of different colored brick defects I found. Red, orange, white, black and blue. To get the different colors the brick was dusted with coal, iron, and various materials. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

EdsFinds said:


> In response to your question. Yes! I'm from South Jersey, and the brick I showed you is from our local Brick Mfr. Plant that closed down in the 40s. Today, most of it has recently been turned into Dr's offices, but the other half is an overgrown wooded lot, still full of bricks from the plant. Funny that you said you are interested in the "defects," as there are tons of half-melted bricks laying around in mounds after they dozed the buildings. There are even what I call "experimental" prototypes, or odd-shaped ones of all kinds laying around. There are also tons of other artifacts laying around buried under mounds or just laying around. Bottles too! I'm only interested in actual historical relics of the plant, bottles, or the bricks that still bear the plant's name and are in "whole" condition (rare). But, should you want to see some examples of what is there, let me know. I'll snap a few pics of them and we can go from there. I just saw some that looked like they were meteorites, or volcanic rock!


Impurities in the clay cause these problems. Very low percentage of the brick survived to be usable. That explains the excessive amount dumped. I would think they could be reused/used as fill.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I just read a story about brick quotas. Each brick maker at this factory was required to make 2000 brick a day. Was that good brick?? Now remember 60% of all brick was defective due to impurities in the clay. That's alot of work.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GEEMAN

I don't know why but I have always had a soft spot for old bricks. I found this one along the river while fishing one day last summer. With a name like that I just had to bring it home. LOL


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

GEEMAN said:


> I don't know why but I have always had a soft spot for old bricks. I found this one along the river while fishing one day last summer. With a name like that I just had to bring it home. LOL


Firebrick i believe. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GEEMAN

Could be. Someone had used them to make a small set of steps near an old pier/dock on a long gone home site on the river. I worked 26 years on a blacktop crew and have a bunch of street pavers I picked up over the years. They make nice flower bed borders for the boss. LOL


----------



## willong

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Firebrick i believe.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Ah, the old myth about salamanders being able to survive fire--I like your thought process on that one!

I know about the myth. Yet, the firebrick association did not jump to mind automatically; your comment elicited it.

Rob, though it's unrelated to the fire myth, you might get a kick out of something my Opa used to say: "Wie fressen besser als der Hund vom Salamander" if we were enjoying an elaborate or particularly tasty meal.

The firm Salamander is a well-established (since 1917) shoe manufacturer situated in Kornwestheim, Germany.







Kornwestheim is the town where my mother, her sister, two young nieces and my Oma sought refuge after fleeing their home in Beuthen*, Upper Silesia, (now Bytom, Poland) as the Soviet forces advanced into that region during WW2; it would become my hometown for the first two years of my life.

Kornwestheim was my refugee relatives' destination because Hans, my mother's brother-in-law who would become my uncle, was part of a German anti-aircraft gun crew stationed in the town. Their 88mm gun was installed on top of the Rathaus (town hall) clock tower.




My own memory of Kornwestheim is limited to a visit in my early teens. As I recall, in addition to their factory, Salamander had a huge, walled estate in the town not far from where my relatives resided. As evidently wealthy as the Salamanders were, my Opa naturally assumed that their dog ate well! 

* Opa eventually reunited with the rest of the family. The Soviets had abducted my grandfather, who was merely a 55 year-old civilian accountant at the time, and transported him deep into Russia as a slave laborer. Somehow, after extended captivity, he and a fellow prisoner managed to escape and make their way back to Germany. I wish I knew the details of that adventure! The only anecdote I can remember hearing is that, at least once, they had to cross a river by paddling on floating ice! I do know that my Opa's legs hampered his mobility significantly in later life, a crippling condition that he blamed on his captivity.


----------



## HotDiggerDog

brent little said:


> Pretty cool stuff. We renovated a bakery in Goderich Ontario that was built in 1834. All the brick timber was hand make. The bricks we found some had initials on them.Some had dates.


That is so cool.  I would have loved to help out.


----------



## Len

Wow! Willong, --A great family history originating in a tougher, but beautiful part of the world. One thought. --An 88 on top of that clock tower building? A very effective AA gun, especially when bunched. More credit to them for getting that big boy up there! (They probably took it up in pieces.) --Grandpa and his pal were both incredible and extremely lucky to escape the gulag. God Bless the Greatest Generation. If you haven't already, write down his story for the local library, + Smithsonian. Maybe Hollywood could make a movie out of it! Thanks for sharing so that the young, especially, will never forget.


----------



## Mailman1960

Len said:


> Wow! Willong, --A great family history originating in a tougher, but beautiful part of the world. One thought. --An 88 on top of that clock tower building? A very effective AA gun, especially when bunched. More credit to them for getting that big boy up there! (They probably took it up in pieces.) Grandpa and his pal were both incredible and extremely lucky to escape the gulag. God Bless the Greatest Generation. If you haven't already, write down his story for the local library, + Smithsonian. Maybe Hollywood could make a movie out of it!


It's so sad the direction this country is heading, that is just one of thousands of stories that Hollywood wouldn't even consider. Schools,  media, wouldn't even consider mentioning the evils that comes with government controlling your life. 
If I offended someone to bad 8 yrs of my life I spent preserving your opinion deal with it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That's like the bakery 2 doors down from me. It has been there since the 1800's. They had the big wooden walk in fridge.  I got a bunch of the glass doorknobs. I even made a cane.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Glows a mean green under Uv light. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## EdsFinds

ROBBYBOBBY64, Here is a brick I found the other day from our local old Brick works factory in South Jersey. I thought of you and the others who enjoy these old bricks. I like it simply because of the historical significance and that it bears the company's logo on it. As you can see, it's certainly a defect. I kept it and use it as a weight for the lid of my trash can (LOL). Interesting tidbit about this factory is that deeper into the wooded area, the actual claypits are still there! In most of the bricks I see from the factory (save this one for some reason), the color of the bricks are off colored and are usually a darker or lighter tan with specs of impurities seen throughout the brick, the same color as the South Jersey clay from which they were made. Some are even stranger in that you can see "swirling" patterns in them! Interesting to see the brick and the material still around today.​


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

EdsFinds said:


> ROBBYBOBBY64, Here is a brick I found the other day from our local old Brick works factory in South Jersey. I thought of you and the others who enjoy these old bricks. I like it simply because of the historical significance and that it bears the company's logo on it. As you can see, it's certainly a defect. I kept it and use it as a weight for the lid of my trash can (LOL). Interesting tidbit about this factory is that deeper into the wooded area, the actual claypits are still there! In most of the bricks I see from the factory (save this one for some reason), the color of the bricks are off colored and are usually a darker or lighter tan with specs of impurities seen throughout the brick, the same color as the South Jersey clay from which they were made. Some are even stranger in that you can see "swirling" patterns in them! Interesting to see the brick and the material still around today.​


Love the defect. Great score and nice hiatorical save!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len

In my area the clay pits are underwater. There is a state highway that now runs in-between them. The water came in so quick the guys had to scramble to get to safety. Today there's an American flag atop the lift pulley that sticks up from a steam shovel that got left behind.* The local town hall (Berlin, CT) has a display of all the companies who had bricks made from Berlin clay. 

*-One of these days I'll get a photo. If anyone already has one feel free to post it.


----------



## Mailman1960

Len said:


> In my area the clay pits are underwater. There is a state highway that now runs in-between them. The water came in so quick the guys had to scramble to get to safety. Today there's an American flag atop the lift pulley that sticks up from a steam shovel that got left behind.* The local town hall (Berlin, CT) has a display of all the companies who had bricks made from Berlin clay.
> 
> *-One of these days I'll get a photo. If anyone already has one feel free to post it.


Not a big brick guy but apparently Chicago brick is worth  some good  money. Problem is I don't know how to tell the difference between that  and any other brick.


----------



## willong

Mailman1960 said:


> Not a big brick guy but apparently Chicago brick is worth  some good  money. Problem is I don't know how to tell the difference between that  and any other brick.


When I first began prowling western Washington forests looking for antique bottles in 1970 and 71, I found most of the relics interesting. That certainly included the bricks and especially ones featuring embossed trademarks. Unfortunately, there is only so much a person can cart home* in a backpack and gunnysack. I didn't realize until reading Robby's original comments in this thread that there is actually a collector market for bricks.

I wonder, *is that just a Midwest and Eastern USA thing? Or are Western bricks fetching a price too? *

* _That goes for broken axe heads, crosscut saws and circular saw blades from old mills too--how was I to know that painting on, and cutting silhouette scenes through the material of those relics would become (in the Pacific Northwest at least) a cottage industry?_


----------



## Len

New to me. I haven't seen anyone selling/ buying a brick at venues around here. (Know of only a couple of collectors...)
 Does anyone know of a book or other record base.? [--Please, already have the one by the Commodores. {Yes, the song will be in your head for the better part of the day.} You're welcome.]


----------

